# My head hurts from cookware research!! Looking for advice as I start a new collection...



## christiewi

Hello,

For 3 years I have been looking forward to purchasing new pots and pans, and after much saving and research, the day has finally come!  I will be purchasing them from Williams-Sonoma (I work for the company and get a generous discount), and walked in tonight ready to purchase new All Clad d5 stainless pots and pans (a combo of items I know I'd use, not a pre-built set).  However, much to my surprise, when picking them up tonight I noticed for the first time that the actual shapes of the pots don't seem ideal to me, nor do the handles.  Another exclusive set there by a brand called Lagostina caught my eye, and I fell in love with their shapes/feel.  However, I have never heard of this company before and after doing hours of research tonight, I still can't find all that much (and the items are not offered on the Williams-Sonoma website, only in store, so I can't even post the link).  And I've always had All-Clad in my head as the ultimate...the best-of-the-best and what I've been saving for and looking forward to for so long.

While researching Lagostina, I came across so many cookware sites and reviews that now I feel like I'm back to square one after years of waiting for this moment!  All Clad? Little-known Lagostina?  Bag stainless and go for Le Creuset?  UGH!!! 

Here's a little bit about me: I love to cook, but have only done so for the past 1.5 years and still have a ton to learn.  I really only use 3 pots and 2 pans right now...very basic stuff (but horrible quality and in need of replacement right away)...but I would love to learn so much more over the next few years.  I just really want to buy stuff that I know will last me a long time, if not forever, not just what I need and understand now. My greatest goal is to excel in cooking and entertaining, and I feel like so much is resting on this decision. 

Any advice for this oh-so-confused consumer would be much appreciated.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## kyheirloomer

Before I respond it's full disclosure time: You've picked my two least favorite companies. Together, W-S and All-Clad define poor customer service.

That aside:

First off, you need to get out of W-S for awhile, and visit stores that carry other brands. It's been a long time since All-Clad was "the ultimate...the best-of-the-best." But you would never guess that based strictly on W-S's stocking policies. What All-Clad remains is the most expensive.

Next, as to the Lagostini, the simplest thing would be to track down the W-S buyer who handles that line, and give him/her a call. You'll get all the info you need that way. From what you've described, however, it wouldn't surprise me to learn its a W-S private brand or special purchase.

Something you said bothers me a little. I find it astounding that you'd make a decision about something as important as expensive cookware without actually picking up the stuff. Once you've satisfied yourself that the quality of a particular brand is there, the only thing that counts is how it feels in your hand----the configuration of the handles, the shape of the pot or pan, the ease or difficulty in which it fits your cooking style. You cannot learn those things by looking at internet photos.

Whether knives, pots & pans, or anything else, do not underestimate hand comfort. The highest quality pan in the world is useless if you don't use it because it's uncomfortable.

Take frying pans, for instance. If you're a flip-it, twist-it, shake-it type cook you need to try those movements with a proposed new pan. The handle size and shape is the most important design element for a cook like that, along with how the pan balances on the end of it. On the other hand, if you're a put-it-over-the-flame-and-leave-it type cook, then handle shape is almost irrelevent. But you might need helper handles on smaller pans than is usual. And so forth.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Hello Christie,

Welcome to Chef Talk.

Breathe.  Relax.  Breathe some more.

There's a lot of good pots and pans out there.  Once you've defined your price and quality ranges, along with a few criteria (for instance, comfortable handles) it's hard to go wrong.  Cookware isn't required to do anything really complicated.

Just as you don't have to buy a "set" put together by a manufacturer you don't have to buy every pot and pan from the same manufacturer.  You're allowed to mix and match.  On the other hand, you don't lose points if you do buy a set, and you may even save some money.

You've mentioned that almost all of your cooking can be done (well) in just a few pans and pots.  That's usual for most of us.  You should think of those shapes as your "core set."  If you find a one-box set that's limited to the shapes and sizes you want, which suits and saves ... buy it.

Multi-ply with a stainless cooking surface is probably the best construction for most peoples' ideal, core set.  Manufacturers make a big deal about which and how many layers of conductors, but it's just propaganda.  As long as the stainless is covered by enough aluminum and/or copper, it works pretty much the same for practical purposes.  Bear in mind, that once you reach a fairly basic level of qualty, it's just marketing.

On the other hand, some of the cookware with copper and or silver layers is very good indeed -- Demyer for instance -- but it's expensive. 

My advice is to stay away from commercial non-stick surfaces for your core set.  There are precious few that are any good.  If you have some special non-stick needs (omelettes, for instance), consider regular, ol' fashioned carbon steel.  Properly seasoned, it's a better surface, the pans are very inexpensive,  and since the "season" can be restored, they will last nearly forever. 

Also, hold off on cast-iron whether enamelled (like Le Cresuet) or not.  Plain cast iron is very heavy, and not very responsive to heat changes.  Enamelled has leaning and longevity issues, in addition to weight.  You'll eventually want a few pieces of cast -- chicken fryer and roundeau for instance -- but no hurry.

If you find something which seems well made, heavy enough, but not so heavy you can't lift it, is affordable, and comfortable to the hand -- buy it.  Cookware isn't that complicated.  There aren't a lot of pitfalls.  Don't worry too much about brand names.

Make sure the handles are well attached on the samples on the store.  Double check when you get yours home.  Don't settle for sloppy handle fitting.

Look for "on sale."  Don't be afraid of discount outlets.  Also, fear thee not "cosmetic seconds."

Right off the bat, I think Cuisinart offers a lot of value, and so does Calphalon. 

Some of the famous chef cookware -- Emeril (All-CladP), Wolfgang Puck (Chinese Military I think), Ramsay (Wedgewood), etc., is very good.  

Bed Bath and Beyond offers incredible customer service and has the most liberal return policy imaginable.  Buyer's remorse?  No problem.  Nothing against Williams-Sonoma or Sur Le Table for that matter, but you're likely to come away with something just as good and spend a lot less money at BB&B,

If I were replacing my ancient, first edition, anodic aluminum Calphalon, and motley commercial aluminum and stainless, it would be with Vollrath's multi-ply line, "Tribute."  It's only available from commercial outlets, but it's Vollrath so you can trust it.

Don't forget lids.

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## christiewi

Thank you so, so much!!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate you taking the time to respond.  Your response was so helpful, and I am very excited for buy the right collection for me!  This is a great website, and I'm sure I'll be back!

Thanks again!


----------



## chefedb

Best deals and good variety I found are at a store called HOMEGOODS. owned by Marshalls. Sometimes a $79.00 pan caliphon has a slight scratch on outside and they sell it for $35.00. I get most of my home pots there.


----------



## french fries

I don't know homegoods but here in socal Marhsalls and Ross sometimes have good deals on cookware. I got a $200 5Qt SS Calphalon Saute Pan for $70, it was just like new. OK so maybe there was a tiny scratch on the bottom (on the outside).


----------



## kcz

Since you're looking at a sizable investment in quality cookware that should last you a long, long time, I would consider whether or not an induction cooktop or range would ever be in your future.  Not all cookware works with induction.  If you think you might ever use induction, don't spend money now on cookware that won't work for you later.  (Been there, done that.)


----------



## jjaycee

Lagostina has been around a long time.   Imported from Italy, it may not be sold by WS simply due to ingrained prejudice.  American (which increasingly is Chinese or Japanese produced by a USA company) or follow Julia Child and go for anything French.


----------



## raibeaux

+1 with BDL on the Tribute.  An equally good one is Centurian (Vollrath)  I've used my pieces daily at the restaurant for years, and don't see it ever wearing out or breaking (which they will take care of anyway).  Also, there is another called Intrigue that looks good.  I've accumulated some of each.

If it's too pricey, you might take a look at Optio cookware.  Pretty good stuff, even if it is made in China (I think).  I own and use a couple of pieces. 

All the above should be available from internet restaurant sites such as Restaurant Products, Wasserstrom, Katom, etc.


----------



## kokopuffs

Raibeaux said:


> +1 with BDL on the Tribute. An equally good one is Centurian (Vollrath) ...If it's too pricey, you might take a look at Optio cookware. Pretty good stuff, even if it is made in China (I think). I own and use a couple of pieces.
> 
> All the above should be available from internet restaurant sites such as Restaurant Products, Wasserstrom, Katom, etc.


I've heard that:

Tribute is manufactured in the U.S. - thick walled;
Optio is manufactured in China - much thinner walled.


----------



## raibeaux

Optio may be a little thinner walled (don't have them side by side) but it still is a heavy gauge stainless, and mine haven't discolored or anything after seven or eight years of use at home.  Lids fit good and tight, bottom is heavy and flat.  I think it's some pretty good stuff for the money.  I also prefer it over the high-dollar dept. store brands like All-Clad.  Just feel like I got my money's worth.  They make good Christmas presents, too.  Anyone with XXX-Mart cookware will go ape-crazy over them.

For the best, I think Centurion or Tribute.  I prefer Centurion, as I've been using the same pots daily for over twenty years, and it still looks and handles great.  Just a personal opinion.  Between Centurion and Tribute, I wouldn't walk across the street for the difference in quality between them, they're both some of the best out there.


----------



## kokopuffs

Raibeaux said:


> Optio may be a little thinner walled (don't have them side by side) but it still is a heavy gauge stainless, and mine haven't discolored or anything after seven or eight years of use at home. Lids fit good and tight, bottom is heavy and flat. I think it's some pretty good stuff for the money. I also prefer it over the high-dollar dept. store brands like All-Clad. Just feel like I got my money's worth. They make good Christmas presents, too. Anyone with XXX-Mart cookware will go ape-crazy over them.
> 
> For the best, I think Centurion or Tribute. I prefer Centurion, as I've been using the same pots daily for over twenty years, and it still looks and handles great. Just a personal opinion. Between Centurion and Tribute, I wouldn't walk across the street for the difference in quality between them, they're both some of the best out there.


 I felt that the Optio line was a bit thin and *here's what I'm getting for a stockpot*; it looks great and it's a Vollrath. And Tribute is excellent, really excellent yet their 8 qt stockpot measured low and wide, 10 inches wide by 6 inches in height. Way too low for a stockpot. That low measurement qualifies that one as a brasier. For 8 qts you need something that measures at least 8 inches tall.

A little secret: when it comes to stock pots, you want something that's tall and narrow, at least 8 inches height by 8 inches diameter as far as an 8 quart unit is concerned. That way it's much easier to skim the fat off of the stock as opposed to something that measures wide, like a brasier that measures 10 inches wide by 6 inches in height.


----------



## raibeaux

Nice pot. Look at the bottom of the page, far left. That's a Centurion.

This is the 6 1/2qt.

http://www.katom.com/175-3101.html


----------



## raibeaux

If you haven't already checked, ask Katom how much the freight is going to be.  Need to be careful 'cause they drop ship a lot of stuff.


----------



## salparadise

kokopuffs said:


> I felt that the Optio line was a bit thin and here's what I'm getting for a stockpot; it looks great and it's a Vollrath. And Tribute is excellent, really excellent yet their 8 qt stockpot measured low and wide, 10 inches wide by 6 inches in height. Way too low for a stockpot. That low measurement qualifies that one as a brasier. For 8 qts you need something that measures at least 8 inches tall.
> 
> A little secret: when it comes to stock pots, you want something that's tall and narrow, at least 8 inches height by 8 inches diameter as far as an 8 quart unit is concerned. That way it's much easier to skim the fat off of the stock as opposed to something that measures wide, like a brasier that measures 10 inches wide by 6 inches in height.


Well, I'll have to respectfully disagree. I own the Tribute 8 quart stockpot, and I previously owned a Calphalon 8 quart anodized (tall, narrow). I find the shape of the Tribute 8 quart to be considerably more versatile. Of course that assumes that you're not planning to use it exclusively for making stock. The wider bottom is better for sautéing, browning meats, cooking spaghetti (which is 10"), making soups, and many other things where you want better access and visibility. The wider platform will heat food and boil water faster.

Optio and Centurion are stainless, disk bottom designs; Tribute is fully clad all the way. To each his own, but I don't do disk bottoms. I want the thicker walls, even heat conductivity, distribution and heat holding capacity of fully clad cookware, including stockpots. The disk bottoms are often the point of failure according to various tests. I have no personal experience in that regard as I gave away the only disk bottom pot I ever owned (before it separated). You have to wonder how those disk bottoms are attached--they're not riveted, not tack welded, so what does that leave? Glue perhaps?

I consider Tribute preferable to All Clad, cost notwithstanding. I have no idea if a Vollrath disk bottom is better than other manufacturers', but if you're open to disk bottom then you should evaluate based on like design and price points rather than comparing Optio and Centurion to Tribute simply because they're made by Vollrath. When I bought my Tribute, my mindset was to make one last cookware investment, and to maximize the enjoyment of cooking with the highest quality, best performing vessels available that were not also a consumer marketing phenomena. It has not disappointed. I won't even go into the subject of handles.


----------



## kokopuffs

salparadise said:


> Well, I'll have to respectfully disagree. I own the Tribute 8 quart stockpot, and I previously owned a Calphalon 8 quart anodized (tall, narrow). I find the shape of the Tribute 8 quart to be considerably more versatile. Of course that assumes that you're not planning to use it exclusively for making stock. The wider bottom is better for sautéing, browning meats, cooking spaghetti (which is 10"), making soups, and many other things where you want better access and visibility. The wider platform will heat food and boil water faster.
> 
> Optio and Centurion are stainless, disk bottom designs; Tribute is fully clad all the way. To each his own, but I don't do disk bottoms. I want the thicker walls, even heat conductivity, distribution and heat holding capacity of fully clad cookware, including stockpots. The disk bottoms are often the point of failure according to various tests. I have no personal experience in that regard as I gave away the only disk bottom pot I ever owned (before it separated). You have to wonder how those disk bottoms are attached--they're not riveted, not tack welded, so what does that leave? Glue perhaps?
> 
> I consider Tribute preferable to All Clad, cost notwithstanding. I have no idea if a Vollrath disk bottom is better than other manufacturers', but if you're open to disk bottom then you should evaluate based on like design and price points rather than comparing Optio and Centurion to Tribute simply because they're made by Vollrath. When I bought my Tribute, my mindset was to make one last cookware investment, and to maximize the enjoyment of cooking with the highest quality, best performing vessels available that were not also a consumer marketing phenomena. It has not disappointed. I won't even go into the subject of handles.


Great information. I am presently awaiting delivery of a 3 qt Vollrath Tribute saucier along with this used commercial stockpot just purchased at ebay, a *Vollrath Classic*. I thought that it was a good deal.


----------



## salparadise

kokopuffs said:


> Great information. I am presently awaiting delivery of a 3 qt Vollrath Tribute saucier along with this used commercial stockpot just purchased at ebay, a *Vollrath Classic*. I thought that it was a good deal.


It appears that your stockpot is all stainless and not a disk bottom type. The saucier will give you a chance to test drive tribute. I'm sure you will like it. When I was trying to decide which pieces to buy I chose the 16 quart stockpot over the 12 quart because they are the same diameter, but the 16 is a few inches taller. No point in buying both and I'm good with the 16 quart even though it doesn't get used every day. I had 8, 12, and 16 in the Calphalon. Since the anodized finish is dark gray and the pots are tall and narrow, it can be difficult to see what you're cooking. I wasn't sure if I'd like the wider pots but now that I have them I definitely do.


----------



## kokopuffs

salparadise said:


> ...I had 8, 12, and 16 in the Calphalon. Since the anodized finish is dark gray and the pots are tall and narrow, it can be difficult to see what you're cooking. I wasn't sure if I'd like the wider pots but now that I have them I definitely do.


Never cared for the Calphalon line of stuff because of the dark grey color. And it appears that the stockpot is clad, according to the seller. We'll see how it does and how thick the stainless and go from there. I've had some thin stainless as well as thick stuff but after what you've stated...


----------



## brianshaw

salparadise said:


> ... To each his own, but I don't do disk bottoms. I want the thicker walls, even heat conductivity, distribution and heat holding capacity of fully clad cookware, ...


In general, I agree... but I must admit to being VERY surprised at how those attributes are achieved in the much cheaper disk-bottom cookware. I was recently gifted a couple of them and, after resolving the initial complexity of gratitude vs distain, cooked with them. Not as bad as I thought; in fact; much better than I ever imagined. I still swear by all-clad but for budget-minded buyers would not speak ill of disk bottomed cookware.


----------



## kokopuffs

Thanks to all for the GREAT information.  I just wanna' make stock using chicken parts, pigs feet and scrap veggies.  A tall and narrow stockpot makes it easier to skim off the fat.


----------



## dillbert

kokopuffs -

part of "the true stuff" that never seems to make it into these debates is "And what are you using it for?"

I have a small (remaining) collection of 50-60 yr old Revereware copper bottom near paper thin stainless pots - the handle plastic is cooked and charred. 

you know what - I can boil/simmer green beans, corn, brussel sprouts, et. al. with nary a problem in them.

but if I'm making NE clam chowder, or stew, or chili, or . . .  I'm using my solid copper ss lined pot.

thicker "schufft" need more better even heat, no hot spots, none of that oops! burning factor.

if southern fried chicken is on the menu - or patty sausage, or steak searing, or . . . .  I'm using cast iron.

pan fry some fish?  solid copper fry ss lined pan.

I have a 20 qt Martha Stewart cheepcheep on-jailcell-sale stockpot.  there is some kind of "disk" on the bottom.  I simmer poultry carcasses / bones in the thing.  it works great.  I've got a mega-huge 60 yr old Revereware paper thin ss copper bottom "casserole" in the basement - it works too!

what I have is more a thing of happenstance than intent. what I _use_ for a particular task is _not_ an accident. 

one does not need a billion dollar 2.5mm thick copper sauce pot to soft boil an egg.  if that's all you got, it'll work fer'sure.

the other point which makes people haids hert . . . in terms of actual on the stove performance - clad vs disk is not really anything worth noting with some very special exceptions (candy making....) 

and the marketing hype that Brand A is better than Brand B because it has one-two-fifteen-fourhundred "more layers" is so far past practical meaning that it is absurd.

no name made in China cheep is cheep and it'll likely fall apart / fail / de-laminate / peel / whatever.  sticking with reputable names works pretty much whatever.  well almost, in my experience if you don't hire a lawyer to complain about Calphalon, they just ignore you.


----------



## brianshaw

Dillbert said:


> the other point which makes people haids hert . . . in terms of actual on the stove performance - clad vs disk is not really anything worth noting with some very special exceptions (candy making....)


I cook a lot of sugar and, interestingly enough, I find the cheep disk-bottom pans to work just as good as all-clad. If anyone is surprised to hear that... they need to take a number and stand in line... right behind me. I was shocked and still remain in utter disbelief!


----------



## dillbert

>>I cook a lot of sugar

well, I cook some but not a lot of sugar (stuff)  - so your experience outdoes mine in spades.

what I have observed, on a natural gas stove top, is some truth to the "clad types heat the side of the pot" - or more bester said - more better than a bottom disk.

the ability of heat to "flow through" a metal is directly related to the cross section aka thickness of the "clad layer" -

thinking a molecular level clad layer of copper is actually going to do anything significant / noticeable is sorta' 'out in space'

but - having used clad, bottom disk, and solid copper - bottom disk to clad is minor minor minor.  unless you're "already expert" it's unlikely one would notice a difference.


----------



## kokopuffs

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillbert

what's the confusion?

there's an old adage:

"If you can't baffle them with brilliance, befuddle them with bxllshxt."

that befuddle bit is way too commonplace when it comes to "my pot is so wonderful"

there are a number of individuals here, thither and elsewhere that post first hand, first person experience.

rather of a lot of the rest are advertently to inadvertently spieling some advertising line - having no actual experience to speak from.


----------



## april30

I am so glad I found this post--because that is exactly the way I was feeling

Having joined ChefTalk is really helping me to not go crazy choosing cookware. Thanks!


----------



## epicurious415

I wanted to buy cookware which was not made in China (my all clad was made in China). I picked up a Demeyere (made in Belgium) fry pan and liked it so much I bought a couple more Demeyere items. I also have a pressure cooker from Fissler (made in Germany) and its great. Fissler also makes pots and pans which upon visible inspection appear to be of very high quality but I don't have experience cooking with it.  Anyway I've been really happy with both and while I still have the all clad I always reach for the Demeyere to cook with 1st. The Demeyere fry pans are thick and quite heavy but I've had an easier time getting better results cooking with them. I'm a cooking enthusiast, not an expert. The stainless steel pans also clean up very very easily (much easier than my Le Cruset dutch oven which is moderately easy to clean). If I had to do it all over again I'd would not start with buying a set of one brand. I'd try one piece first to see how I like it. Hope this helps.


----------



## salparadise

Nobody ever complained that my green beans tasted like they were cooked in 40 year old Revereware pot, but the six-hundred or so that I spent on clad cookware has made life more enjoyable. For those who either can't tell the difference or can't bear the thought of parting with a few extra bucks, there's a store just for you... it really is as much about enjoying cooking as anything else.


----------



## dillbert

>> it really is as much about enjoying cooking as anything else.

something of a yes & no reaction here.  
many people enjoy playing with their toys, ahh....errr.... playing with their tools, yeah,,,, tools (g)

but if one is into making viscous stuff - roux, cheese sauces/mac&cheese, stews, gravies, sauces misc. - or even something like re-heating a can of baked beans....

the "super class" cookware with faster / more even heat distribution does make a difference.
no, it is not impossible to "accomplish same" in other thinner etc pots - but the "super class" cookware makes it easier and less tedious (as in "stir continuously to prevent burning . . . ")

basically, take the lid off a #10 can, you could probably cook anything you want in it.... bit a a bother, but yup, can be done.

frankly I find the shape/geometry a more important factor for specific tasks.  if I'm doing a saute and need to flip&mix stuff in the pan, I find a rounded bottom corner & sloped side much more suitable that for example a "classic" straight sided "saute pan."  to be sure, I made a point of practicing on the straight sided one - but as the volume of 'schufft' in the pan increases, the round chine and sloped side is superior in the 'handling' sense.  and not all rounded chine/sloped sides are "equal" - had a Calphalon anodized non-stick (temporary non-stick....) that was absolutely superb for tossing&turning on the stove.  just the right radius and slope angle....  others are more or less satisfactory.  it went from non-stick to super-stick to recycle bin in about 3-4 months.


----------



## salparadise

For me, decent cookware and kitchen tools make the difference between truly enjoying the experience vs. dreading and avoiding. You can always argue that you don't literally "need" a better pan, but thin stainless is simply not in the same class with aluminum, copper and clad with respect to steady, even heating.

We all have different thresholds. There are folks on here who buy All Clad, Demeyere, and Mauviel, and others who are happy with the cheapest thing that will get the job done. I like finding the bargain that performs like the big name. To each their own. I found my groove (Tribute and De Buyer) by picking the brains of people on this forum. But seriously... anyone who loves to cook should at least graduate from the celebrity endorsed big box specials.


----------



## kokopuffs

Thick walled clad stuff seems to hold temperatures very steady, especially when cooking outdoors or where there's a breeze. However when making stocks I've not had any problem with using the stainless steel stuff - indoors.

Llllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttt's get ready to rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumble! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## kokopuffs

Raibeaux said:


> If you haven't already checked, ask Katom how much the freight is going to be. Need to be careful 'cause they drop ship a lot of stuff.


What is the issue with drop shipping??? Potential problems along the supply chain, I suppose. Does Wasserstrom drop ship stuff?


----------



## brianshaw

Why are you inciting a riot when the OP probably decided on an option that fit his/her needs several years ago? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## tamtbell

Okay here is the question I have. I see a lot of others suggesting about purchasing in store so you can try out the grips, feel of each pan , etc. what do you do if you cannot? I live in a small town and the best store I have here that sells kitchen products specializes in fast food, mom and pop quality restaurant items . Believe it or not I purchased some of my metal spatulas for flipping eggs or what not. Their pots and pans though are cheap and cheaply made. Suggestions?


----------



## alexrander

1)  travel to a larger urban city where you can sample various brands (Macy's, Bloomingdales, Sur la Table. Williams Sonoma) etc. as well as some other commercial supply stores.

2)  Read and do searches at the many cookware sections of the various forums on the internet, like this one. Of course that may confuse you because everyone seems to have their own opinion and replies are diluted by folks who just like to post. If it's just general knowledge of why and how cookware functions you might try a google search for 'understanding stovetop cookware'  

3) Start a fresh post stating exactly what you're looking for. The specific pan or pans or material or the function you need and price range.


----------



## tamtbell

1) That's a bit harder. I live in the Interior of Alaska. Closest big city is Anchorage and they have a few big stores but do not have any of the stores you mention. 

Seattle would be next, but I don't have any plans of flying down there any time soon.  

2) Yup that was what I was doing here which takes me to 3)

Yup thinking about doing that. Thanks Alexrander


----------



## kokopuffs

Download the Matfer catalog as their stuff is really high quality and their proud of it.  You can order Matfer and, another excellent brand, Vollrath, from FoodServiceWarehouse.com. Good prices and nope, I have no affiliation with them other than being a customer.


----------



## raibeaux

Vollrath Centurion


----------



## alexrander

If you want a recommendation,  Zwilling has a closeout sale  section on their website, and their Sensation stainless clad cookware has an excellent reputation - it's made in Belgium and is 3 mm thick and has no rivets to clean around. They will continue to sell it under their demeyere brand.  p.s I cook with copper and some cast iron but if I had to start over...


----------



## salparadise

tamtbell said:


> Okay here is the question I have. I see a lot of others suggesting about purchasing in store so you can try out the grips, feel of each pan , etc. what do you do if you cannot? I live in a small town...


If you're sure that you must handle the various brands to make your choice, you could narrow it down to a few and order one piece of each brand and make your assessment. Then return the ones you don't want. It would be a lot cheaper than flying from Alaska to a major US city.

Personally, I didn't feel the need to handle a lot of different brands to make my choice. I had used All Clad and knew that I didn't like their handles at all. I was replacing Calphalon anodized because the anodized finish wears off. I didn't want disk bottom stuff, and the Matfer copper was way above my budget. That narrowed it down to which brand of clad stainless to buy. I chose Vollrath Tribute because it's highly recommended, they are industrial quality and not retail darlings... the handles are wonderful and they have flared edges for easy pouring.

Unless your criteria are considerably different you might want to just order a piece of Tribute (or whatever seems like the odds on favorite by your reasoning). You can always send it back if you don't like it, or keep it and order more if you do. The only thing that has continuing appeal to me is Matfer or Mauviel copper/stainless, but it costs 3-4X more and I'm sure any performance difference would be subtle. But it is nice to look at. I admittedly have some bias, but I'd recommend Tribute, and I don't think you ever regret it.


----------



## tamtbell

Thanks for the feedback salparadise! I've got a few of the sauce pans now bookmarked on Amazon. Hopefully hubby takes notice. 


salparadise said:


> If you're sure that you must handle the various brands to make your choice, you could narrow it down to a few and order one piece of each brand and make your assessment. Then return the ones you don't want. It would be a lot cheaper than flying from Alaska to a major US city.
> 
> Personally, I didn't feel the need to handle a lot of different brands to make my choice. I had used All Clad and knew that I didn't like their handles at all. I was replacing Calphalon anodized because the anodized finish wears off. I didn't want disk bottom stuff, and the Matfer copper was way above my budget. That narrowed it down to which brand of clad stainless to buy. I chose Vollrath Tribute because it's highly recommended, they are industrial quality and not retail darlings... the handles are wonderful and they have flared edges for easy pouring.
> 
> Unless your criteria are considerably different you might want to just order a piece of Tribute (or whatever seems like the odds on favorite by your reasoning). You can always send it back if you don't like it, or keep it and order more if you do. The only thing that has continuing appeal to me is Matfer or Mauviel copper/stainless, but it costs 3-4X more and I'm sure any performance difference would be subtle. But it is nice to look at. I admittedly have some bias, but I'd recommend Tribute, and I don't think you ever regret it.


----------



## alexrander

Here's a link to the Zwilling/Henkels/Demeyere pans (they also own Staub) : the Sensation line, are also sold on Amazon for about twice as much as from Zwilling directly. http://www.zwillingonline.com/cookware-clearance.html Zwilling has decided to re-brand these and sell them under their Demeyere name as Demeyere 'Industry'. So they're clearing out the ones that say 'Zwilling'.

These are considered to have better handles, especially if you choke up- than the Tributes (Tribues come with either an all metal handle, or a silicone type handle- the base of the handle is an upside down 'U' shape ). The Sensation pans on closeout cost about the same as the Vollrath Tribute but in my opinion is a much better pan.

Just an example, the Zwilling/Demeyere 'Sensation' have welded handles so no cleaning around rivets (Vollrath has 4 rivets per pan), handles that are shot-peened to be less slippery and a Silvernox finish that removes impurities from the surface. Also the sauce pans include the lids in the price, while Vollrath lids are sold separately.


----------



## shouse

Would the zwilling line be good for induction stoves ?


----------



## ginko

I am a professional cook and have had Lagostina pans at home for 25 years. They are used every day and are in perfect condition. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## ce catering

_part of "the true stuff" that never seems to make it into these debates is "*And what are you using it for?"*_

My thoughts exactly... as they say it's horses for courses... define your requirements and then you can have a better chance of getting exactly what you need.


----------



## raibeaux

Vollrath Centurion.


----------



## olivia afrin

Health issue is the first priority for me, while purchasing any product. Because many nice-looking pots and pans cause chemiacal leaching to food. Do i don't go for looks.


----------



## phatch

Be specific please. Your post is so vague that there's nothing to respond to. Looks doesn't make a pan bad. Leaching is at such a low rate it's considered negligble and safe unless you have a specific known metal sensitivity. Aluminum cookware isn't toxic or unsafe.


----------



## kokopuffs

Clad sauciers in the VOLLRATH TRIBUTE line seem to be the thickest, at least that's what I found with their *3 quart saucier TRIBUTE number 77792*. And please forget the cosmetique: mirror finishes don't mean squat. (EDIT) And the handle on the 3 qt saucier, read on:

This 3 qt. saucier pan features Vollrath's TriVent handle, which stays cooler than conventional handles and is ergonomically shaped to reduce stress and fatigue. Its silicone coating is oven safe up to 450 degrees Fahrenheit for added comfort and safety during continuous use, and can withstand temperatures up to 600 degrees Fahrenheit intermittently.


----------



## daisyf

Hi, Lagostina is an Italian brand that have been around for a long time. I received a set as a gift over 20 years ago and they still look like new and they are my everyday cookware. I have never used another brand, so I cannot make an honest comparison, but I would recommend them.

I get even browning and easy clean-up on my stainless steel pots and pans. I am not sure if they are still made in Italy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagostina

I do not shop William of Sonoma.


----------

